# Cheap heating: Propane or Kerosene?



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Looking to extend my working time in the garage by getting a cheap heater. Looking at something like these:

Propane
http://www.homedepot.com/Building-M...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

Kerosene
http://www.homedepot.com/Building-M...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

We have an old kerosene one like this at our cabin which has worked fine (light outside - bring inside). However, the 2 1/2 car garage is larger so I'm not sure it's enough. I'm also concerned about sawdust. My contractor TS does not currently have dust collection and so probably the biggest concern. Maybe warm up the shop then turn it off and work? Will not be spraying with it on. Any thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

I think i would prefer a nice wood burning stove to heat and get rid of all the scraps of wood,Maybe one of those shown to get the initial heat then turn it off and feed the wood burning stove to maintain.Just my opinion.


----------



## phatty70 (Dec 23, 2011)

Just last year I built my home shop...I decided to heat with Kero and an actual furnace. If you got time and aren't afraid of poking a vent out the wall or roof i think you'd be quite impressed with a mobile home furnace....they can be had on craig's list for around 200 bucks. I got a 120,000 BTU unit out of a doublewide and it will maintain whatever temperature you want in my 30' x 32' garage (and I don't even have the roof insulated yet). Most furnaces out of mobile home are "downward firing" so you'll need to rig up a stand and some vent work but i think you'd be quite happy


----------



## gstanfield (Dec 23, 2011)

I have this guy: 

http://www.homedepot.com/buy/dyna-glo-pro-70k-btu-kero-fa-heater-307333.html

It puts out some good heat and burns clean even with diesel. Add to it that diesel is cheaper ther kerosene (at least it is around here) and it's a great deal.


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Of the two you have shown, I would go for the kerosene one and use K1. Propane can really eat up the gas, a bit loud and a by product of the combustion is moisture.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

phatty70 said:


> Just last year I built my home shop...I decided to heat with Kero and an actual furnace. If you got time and aren't afraid of poking a vent out the wall or roof i think you'd be quite impressed with a mobile home furnace....they can be had on craig's list for around 200 bucks. I got a 120,000 BTU unit out of a doublewide and it will maintain whatever temperature you want in my 30' x 32' garage (and I don't even have the roof insulated yet). * Most furnaces out of mobile home are "downward firing" so you'll need to rig up a stand and some vent work but i think you'd be quite happy
> *


Down fire/flow is best because heat rises and a warm floor is nice to walk on. Great idea on the used furnace! :thumbsup: bill


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Check and see how many gallons a kerosene the units burn per hour and see if you want to go that way. 

Phatty will that unit work in a small house?


----------



## phatty70 (Dec 23, 2011)

jiju1943 said:


> Check and see how many gallons a kerosene the units burn per hour and see if you want to go that way.
> 
> Phatty will that unit work in a small house?


Oh yes...the furnace came out of a 28' x 56' mobile home....so she's designed to heat a house . I love it...it runs uber quiet and cycles on and off to maintain whatever temp you have set


----------



## Joeyflaum (Aug 5, 2011)

Im not sure about kerosene and corret me if im wrong but im pretty sure propane puts off carbon monoxide and I dont think you want that in a confined space.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

So I'm hearing Kero. Not sure if the one I linked to can burn diesel but it's worth checking since thats easier to get. I think my path is leading to a more permanent solution like wood stove or furnace - I like that idea of the mobile home furnace and I have a spot in the garage just like your's pictured. However, it ain't happenin' this year. Food for thought as I build out the garage. I'll check CL too.

Many thanks!


----------



## phatty70 (Dec 23, 2011)

If you do go down the path of getting furnace they are quite easy to wire up...standard 110 wiring and one wire for the thermostat!

Best of luck!


----------



## Yeorwned (Jan 9, 2010)

You need a lot of clean airflow to use indoor gas burning heaters, which ends up counteracting the purpose anyway. If a wood fired stove is too complicated to setup, as it is in my garage case as well, you might find radiation heating the most efficent method to make your shop comfortable.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Yeorwned said:


> You need a lot of clean airflow to use indoor gas burning heaters, which ends up counteracting the purpose anyway. If a wood fired stove is too complicated to setup, as it is in my garage case as well, you might find radiation heating the most efficent method to make your shop comfortable.


Not if you get a direct vent. They draw intake air from the outside and the combustion chamber is sealed so you don't have to worry about blowing yourself up. I have three of these and they work great. (three different areas.)
http://e-wfc.com/pdf/Forsaire_Counterflow_Furnaces.pdf

Very easy to install.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

firehawkmph said:


> Not if you get a direct vent. They draw intake air from the outside and the combustion chamber is sealed so you don't have to worry about blowing yourself up. I have three of these and they work great. (three different areas.)
> http://e-wfc.com/pdf/Forsaire_Counterflow_Furnaces.pdf
> 
> Very easy to install.
> Mike Hawkins


Mike, are those units very expensive, I couldn't find a cost on them.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

As a carpenter and painter I've found anything that has an open flame gives off a fume/vapor of some sort:blink::thumbdown:. Kerosene is worse:yes: and I see alot of houses that were "heated" with kerosene during construction that the paint yellows quickly (1-2 yrs) from the oily fumesabsorbing into the sheetrock and trim. YES even what looks to be a clean burning unit......think of it as a candle ...put something above the flame in the smoke and see how fast it discolors.

Phatty's idea is the safer and no open indoor flames or fumes/smut:thumbsup:.....note the internal chambers still get very hot so keep good filters on unit.

Have a Blessed day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

I'd be very careful with anything the has a possible ignition source. Fine dust from sanding can cause explosions.... Just saying..


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

phatty70 said:


> Just last year I built my home shop...I decided to heat with Kero and an actual furnace. If you got time and aren't afraid of poking a vent out the wall or roof i think you'd be quite impressed with a mobile home furnace....they can be had on craig's list for around 200 bucks. I got a 120,000 BTU unit out of a doublewide and it will maintain whatever temperature you want in my 30' x 32' garage (and I don't even have the roof insulated yet). Most furnaces out of mobile home are "downward firing" so you'll need to rig up a stand and some vent work but i think you'd be quite happy


 
I bought this one http://menards.com/main/search.html?search=garage from Menards for 359.00 on sale It is a Beacon last year, wish I had seen your heater first espically where it is located.


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

I've used both those styles you linked to. My biggest complaint is the cost. Neither propane nor kerosene is cheap, and they burn through the fuel pretty quickly on a cold day. The torpedo style will heat a lot better, though.


----------



## Chuck M (Dec 21, 2010)

I heated the last 2 winters with kerosene and after long days in the shop would end up with head aches and that was even being sure to get fresh air in. I have installed a wood stove in my shop and have been way more comfortable with year. We haven't had a supper cold spell yet, but I dont see them being a problem, I have had to open my entry door a few times since the wood stove was going good and it was getting near 80* in the shop.


----------

